# Should I sell Processor and Motherboard together or separate?



## MinnesotaNovice

Hey everyone, I am planning on upgrading to a bigger computer for video editing and have thought about selling my old motherboard and processor to cover some of the costs of the new one. *I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R motherboard and a Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16ghz processor, I have an Arctic Freezer 7 heat sink and fan and 4gb of ram.* I figured it would be easiest just to sell them all together instead of in pieces. Any thoughts? I was also curious about what fair market value might be for this package as well? They all work great.


----------



## linkin

Depends on what people want. Most people already have their own systems and may only want one or two parts. If you're gunna sell it as a bundle, try ebay. Has a higher chance of selling there.


----------



## daisymtc

You would probably get more to sell it indiviually


----------



## spynoodle

daisymtc said:


> You would probably get more to sell it indiviually


+1. You could definitely fetch more if you sell them separately. It would also probably be easier to get them sold, since someone would have to want your exact system to buy the bundle.


----------



## Benny Boy

What are you planning to upgrade to?


----------



## spynoodle

Benny Boy said:


> What are you planning to upgrade to?


^I was wondering the same.  That's still a pretty killer rig, and the users on this forum could help you out a lot if you want to try overclocking to squeeze out a bit more performance.


----------



## MinnesotaNovice

*Thanks for the response, Here's my *future build*

Thanks for the response guys! I've had my rig for about 2 years and do HD video editing, recently it has been acting up on me and has begun playing back pretty choppy. I've read around and people are saying a Quad core is most likely better suited for HD video editing. So my plan was to buy a new case, mobo, processor, and ram. I would recycle my disk drives, hdd's, Windows software and video card until I gather enough $ to upgrade the graphics. 

What is in my cart on newegg right now is...

*Rosewill DESTROYER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144

*GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3-B3 LGA 1155*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128476

*Intel Core i7-2600 Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz *
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115071

*CORSAIR XMS 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 *
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-041911-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20145324-L0B


It all comes out to around $600 which seems like a pretty good deal right now to improve my video editing work flow. Selling my old board and processor will hopefully aid as well.

Let me know what you guys think! Thanks again.


----------



## spynoodle

MinnesotaNovice said:


> Thanks for the response guys! I've had my rig for about 2 years and do HD video editing, recently it has been acting up on me and has begun playing back pretty choppy. I've read around and people are saying a Quad core is most likely better suited for HD video editing. So my plan was to buy a new case, mobo, processor, and ram. I would recycle my disk drives, hdd's, Windows software and video card until I gather enough $ to upgrade the graphics.
> 
> What is in my cart on newegg right now is...
> 
> *Rosewill DESTROYER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144
> 
> *GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3-B3 LGA 1155*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128476
> 
> *Intel Core i7-2600 Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz *
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115071
> 
> *CORSAIR XMS 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 *
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-041911-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20145324-L0B
> 
> 
> It all comes out to around $600 which seems like a pretty good deal right now to improve my video editing work flow. Selling my old board and processor will hopefully aid as well.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think! Thanks again.


The 2600 is a really nice CPU. Still, you might want to get the 2600k instead, in case you want to overclock at some point. 

Regardless, if your rig has only just recently started to act up, you might just have some basic virus/registry/etc. problems. You should try to troubleshoot those first.


----------



## Benny Boy

spynoodle said:


> Regardless, if your rig has only just recently started to act up, you might just have some basic virus/registry/etc. problems. You should try to troubleshoot those first.


+1 

If you don't have a usable product key for Windows, you can add some $ to that $600.


----------



## cabinfever1977

sell them separately, if you sell them together people will want a large discount or they will want you to throw stuff in for free.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Did you overclock the processor at all?  How much would you want if you sold the motherboard and processor together without the memory?


----------



## MinnesotaNovice

*Processor and Motherboard*

*Did you overclock the processor at all? How much would you want if you sold the motherboard and processor together without the memory? *


I never overclocked the processor and regularly cleaned my case about every six months of dust so it wasn't ever exposed to stressing conditions. I saw the processor was going regularly on ebay untested for $120 so I could let both of them go for about $200 if you're interested.


----------



## MinnesotaNovice

I also used the arctic freezer 7 to cool the processor.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

If you could get $150 for the processor and motherboard I would think it would be great.

The Phenom II 560 is about $105 new and a little less powerful than the Core 2 Duo E8500 Processor.  I cannot believe people are still buying the Core 2 Duo E8400 Processor new for $170.

I would put up the parts for auction separately.


----------

